#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εκπαίδευση >  > > >  >  > Επιμόρφωση >  > > >  >  > Ημερίδα: Ημερίδα για τον Ν.4178/13, 05.09.2013 Χανιά και 07.09.2013 στο Ρέθυμνο

## Xάρης

Η ημερίδα πραγματοποιήθηκε στις 05.09.2013 στα Χανιά και στις 07.09.2013 στο Ρέθυμνο.
Διοργανωτής ήταν το ΤΕΕ/ΤΔΚ και εισηγητές οι:

Βορδος Γιάννης, Πολιτικός μηχανικόςΣτρογγυλός Γιάννης, Ηλεκτρολόγος Μηχανικός
Το αρχείο PowerPoint (ppt) από την παρουσίαση της ημερίδας θα το βρείτε *ΕΔΩ*.

----------

